# My Mioritic Shepherd



## Bayo (Jun 25, 2016)

hi this is my dog Bayo, from Romania....he is a rescue dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi & welcome, lovely dog, I have 2 Romanian rescues (& a UK dog as well), both of mine are Carpathian mixes, they are similar to the Mioritic except for their coats.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I havent seen one of these, since Iron Mountain Rescue was in existence
we were 'gifted' one as the owners were moving abroad
he was christened the donkey dog

Lovely looking beast you have there


----------



## burbs48 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi I have just rescued a mioritic shepherd, he is 9 months old, we have named him Kodi, he is great with us but not good when we take him out and meet strangers. Any advice on this breed would be very welcome especially training advice. pictures are before and after haircut.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

burbs48 said:


> Hi I have just rescued a mioritic shepherd, he is 9 months old, we have named him Kodi, he is great with us but not good when we take him out and meet strangers. Any advice on this breed would be very welcome especially training advice. pictures are before and after haircut.


You have a livestock guardian which by their very nature are suspicious of strangers as well as independent, these are breed traits which cannot be 'trained' out but which must be carefully managed.

I've found when it comes to training that reward based only works if they have worked out it is something that something is in it for them, they're most definitely not a handler dependent subgroup.

@ouesi - has some great resources on LSG breeds.
@simplysardonic - owns a LSG in miniature 

I'll try and advise further when I can get back online


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

burbs48 said:


> Hi I have just rescued a mioritic shepherd, he is 9 months old, we have named him Kodi, he is great with us but not good when we take him out and meet strangers. Any advice on this breed would be very welcome especially training advice. pictures are before and after haircut.


What a lovely looking dog!

As @Pappychi says, they can be challenging dogs, they are different from the more established LGDs recognised by our Kennel Club, such as the PMD, in that they are still almost exclusively working dogs & haven't been bred for conformation showing so are less likely to have a biddable temperament.

Socialising is still important so that he becomes conditioned to the things he will regularly see when out & about, but at a level he is comfortable with, so he stays under threshold, & if that means not letting strangers pet him then that is what needs to be done.

Rogue is happy for strangers to meet her on her terms, but she's not comfortable with being stroked or touched by anyone she doesn't know.


----------

